# Fuente de 12Vdc a 3,5Vdc para lámpara led



## Rafagp (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola a todos,

Como soy nuevo en el foro, me presento: Me llamo Rafa y y mis conocimientos de electrónica se limitan a los conceptos básicos de diferencia de potencial, watios, ohmnios, amperios y sus relaciones más básicas. Pero la electrónica es algo que siempre me ha fascinado.

Lo que quiero resolver es que pretendo instalar una lámpara de led (de IKEA) en una embarcación. La lampara viene con una fuente de alimentación que transforma los 220 de nustros hogares en 3,5 v +-, y yo necesito que funcione a 12 - 13v

 Las especificaciones del led son 3,5v, 700maA y 2,5w. Lo primero que he hecho es emplear una resistencia de carcasa metálica de 15 ohm y 25w. La lampara funciona, pero como ya sabéis sobre la resistencia se pude freir un huevo.

Mis preguntas son las siguientes:

- es mejor utilizar una resistencia o mejor un regulador
- Se pude utilizar parte del circuito con en que viene originalmente la lampara. Adjunto foto



 _DSC9427 by Reino independiente de Eolí



 trafo1 by Reino independiente de Eolí

Saludos y gracias por vuestro consejos.


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 31, 2011)

Pon el numero que trae el circuito, lo mas seguro es que sea un circuito especial para controlar el LED de ser asi viendo su hoja de datos muy probablemente si se pueda hacer lo que quieres, esos circuitos generan una corriente constante, o probablemente solo sea una fuente conmutada reductora, en cuyo caso vas a tener que crear un circuito especial co comprar el driver


----------



## Rafagp (Sep 1, 2011)

Se trata de una lámpara para lectura nocturna desde la cama, por lo que la opción de añadir más luz no me vale. 

Gracias.



Dseda86 dijo:


> Pon el numero que trae el circuito, lo mas seguro es que sea un circuito especial para controlar el LED de ser asi viendo su hoja de datos muy probablemente si se pueda hacer lo que quieres, esos circuitos generan una corriente constante, o probablemente solo sea una fuente conmutada reductora, en cuyo caso vas a tener que crear un circuito especial co comprar el driver



Aquí están:




_DSC9426 copia by Reino independiente de Eolí, on Flickr


datasheet cosmo 1010   http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/137608/COSMO/C1010.html

Saludos.


----------



## cristian_elect (Sep 1, 2011)

Una fuente conmutada disipa menos calor.
Yo ya me ice varios para mis proyectos.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 2, 2011)

Hola.

Pero mira esto creo que es lo mejor para ti. 
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mr16-1...urrent-regulated-led-driver-8-40v-input-13557

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## retrofit (Sep 2, 2011)

Aunque la mejor opción es la propuesta por el compañero "elaficionado"...
Comprar en... 

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mr16-1-...0v-input-13557

La única pega es el tiempo que tarda en llegar el envío, pero son serios.
Yo le he comprado varios artículos y nunca he tenído el más mínimo problema.
Siempre pago por PayPal, en una ocasión el artículo pedido se agotó y me reingresaron lo pagado.
¡Ah, y el envío es gratis!
Saludos.


----------



## Rafagp (Sep 3, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Pero mira esto creo que es lo mejor para ti.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mr16-1...urrent-regulated-led-driver-8-40v-input-13557
> ...




Gracias por la informacióm de esos drivers. Al final lo he encontrado en una web española y lo hepedido. También vi otos sistemas (como este http://www.shoptronica.es/1941-driver-de-corriente-dc-dc-buck-converter-para-led-meanwell-.html) y los he pedido. Cuando los tenga haré las pruebas y comentaré resiltados.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 3, 2011)

Hola.
Esa es la mejor opción un driver para LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 6, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Pero mira esto creo que es lo mejor para ti.





No es necesario que lo compres exactamente ahí, ahora que ya sabes que buscar, pues busca en alguna tienda cercana "Driver MR16 2W". Aunque ahí dice 3 W 
Mercadolibre Argentina:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-126081825-driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia-3w-cree-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-124618731-driver-led-high-power-3w-corriente-constante-12v-ccac-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-122416716-driver-para-led-vin-12v-vout-auto-iout-350ma-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-123708218-driver-led-350ma-1224-ac-dc-p-leds-3x1w-pautosmotosdicr-_JM_
En muchos casos el tema de la corriente se corrige cambiando una resistencia.


----------



## Rafagp (Sep 7, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mr16-1...urrent-regulated-led-driver-8-40v-input-13557
> No es necesario que lo compres exactamente ahí, ahora que ya sabes que buscar, pues busca en alguna tienda cercana "Driver MR16 2W". Aunque ahí dice 3 W
> Mercadolibre Argentina:
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-126081825-driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia-3w-cree-_JM_
> ...





Ya los pedí

Estos: http://www.shoptronica.es/226-drivers-para-led-mr16-12v.html

y estos:http://www.dealextreme.com/p/3w-3-l...16-lamp-light-12v-5-pack-66273#open full view

Y alguna cosilla más. En un par de semanas más o menos lo habré recibido y haré las pruebas.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 7, 2011)

Rafagp dijo:


> Ya los pedí
> Dealextreme 5 x MC34063


 No son exactamente los que te indicamos, no todo es precio en la vida...
En fin, ojalá anden a la primera, esos son más difíciles de ajustar, pese a que el driver es recontra-conocido. Por suerte los otros que compraste parecen de los buenos.


----------



## Rafagp (Sep 8, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> No son exactamente los que te indicamos, no todo es precio en la vida...
> En fin, ojalá anden a la primera, esos son más difíciles de ajustar, pese a que el driver es recontra-conocido. Por suerte los otros que compraste parecen de los buenos.



Fue por las prisas ...


----------



## Rafagp (Sep 25, 2011)

Los resultados de las pruebas realizadas hasta el momento son las siguientes:

Con el *MR16* http://www.shoptronica.es/226-drivers-para-led-mr16-12v.html cuyas especificaciones son:

Driver Led MR16-12-24v.
1x3w, 1 led de 3w
Corriente: 640~700mA
Voltaje entrada: 12-15v.DC/AC
Voltaje salida: 3.2-4v.

Test:

Temperatura: 42,7º (se puede tocar sin problemas)
V=3
I= 220mA




_DSC9889 by Reino independiente de Eolí, on Flickr




_DSC9874 by Reino independiente de Eolí, on Flickr




_DSC9877 by Reino independiente de Eolí, on Flickr





También he hecho la prueba del *Meanwell Driver LDD 700L * http://www.shoptronica.es/1941-driver-de-corriente-dc-dc-buck-converter-para-led-meanwell-.html,  cuyas principales especificaciones son:

LDD700L: 700mA.
Voltaje entrada: 9-56v
Voltaje salida: 2-52v
23 x 10 x 9mm


Test:

Temperatura: 36,5º (se puede tocar sin problemas)
V=3,1
I= 690 mA




_DSC9881 by Reino independiente de Eolí, on Flickr




_DSC9886 by Reino independiente de Eolí, on Flickr




Las pruebas realizadas con t*res resistencias en paralelo, cada una de 47 ohm y 5w*, dieron los siguientes resultados:

Test:

Temperatura: + 70º (N=se puede tocar). La misma temperatura que utilizando una resistencia de 15 ohm. Como ya esplicó alguien, los W a disipar en forma de calor son los mismos.
V=2,99
I= 520 mA





_DSC9871 by Reino independiente de Eolí, on Flickr




_DSC9870 by Reino independiente de Eolí, on Flickr


*OTROS COMENTARIOS:*

Las pruebas las estoy realizando con este led, comprado en tienda física, cuyas características son:

3w; 3,5v; 700 mA

Fabricante y datasheet:   http://www.lustrous.com.tw/en/p3-products-detail.php?product_classify_sn=9&sn=26, el cual no tiene muchos productos y el que yo tengo parece descatalogado.

La batería itilizada tenía una tensión de 11,75v

Por cierto el led alcanza + de 90º.



Por qué con el MR16 descrito más arriba la corriente sólo es de 220 mA??? 


Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 25, 2011)

Rafagp dijo:


> Por qué con el MR16 descrito más arriba la corriente sólo es de 220 mA???


¿La corriente la estas midiendo a la entrada o la la salida del driver?

Dalo vuelta y tomale una foto bien de cerca, que se lean los números del driver y la resistencia que determina la corriente.

Asesino de LEDs: ¡Ponelo sobre un disipador!


----------



## Rafagp (Sep 25, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> ¿La corriente la estas midiendo a la entrada o la la salida del driver?



Uhmm! A la entrada.




Nilfred dijo:


> Dalo vuelta y tomale una foto bien de cerca, que se lean los números del driver y la resistencia que determina la corriente.






_DSC9891b by Reino independiente de Eolí, on Flickr

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 25, 2011)

Rafagp dijo:


> La batería itilizada tenía una tensión de 11,75v
> 
> Por qué con el MR16 descrito más arriba la corriente sólo es de 220 mA???





Rafagp dijo:


> Uhmm! A la entrada.



Tu batería es hora de cargarla, en 11,7 V esta completamente descargada y en 12,7 V completamente cargada.

Pin = 11,75 V × 0.22 A = 2.585 W
Pout = 3.00 V × ¿0.7 A? = 2.1 W
η = Pout / Pin = 81 %

La eficiencia de estos suele ser superior al 90%, pero al *525E* no lo conozco, la resistencia determina la corriente y hay espacio para 2 
*R330* = 330 mΩ

En el caso del Meanwell Driver LDD 700L: ¿También mides corriente a la entrada del driver?
Si es así, es lo mismo que poner la resistencia de 15 Ω, el MR16 es el único eficiente.

*Edit:* SD42525ETR Hangzhou *Silan* Microelectronics CO.,LTD. 32V/1A, High-Efficiency Hysteresis *LED Driver* With Built-in MOSFET datasheet en chino
Por lo poco que entiendo chino, la resistencia debería ser de 120 mΩ, no de 330 mΩ


----------



## cristian_elect (Sep 25, 2011)

Me hice un arreglo de leds como 108 leds en 3 en serie como 10V a full luz unos 650mA de consumo pero vi que 2.5V en promedio  se perdían en la resistencias limitadoras por que la batería tenia entre 11.8V a 13.5V.
Ahora pienso en unos 400 o mas leds en una placa en serie de 2 en 2 seria unos 6.8V max 3Amp.
Hay con un amigo me arme un driver de leds con 555 mosfet p y bobina salio algo de $3 en materiales y funciona regula bien claro con un potenciómetro lo ajustamos en su corriente de consumo calculada.
Y la disipación de calor es poca tibio no mas.
Claro la idea vino de otro driver de leds que usaba un 555 y un chip especial de conmutación el código estaba borrado. 
Como lo dije la vez pasada si uno se da su tiempo en probar algunos conceptos de fuentes conmutadas se puede hacer su propio driver.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 26, 2011)

SD42525 Datasheet en Inglés.
SS14 Datasheet
Me olvide de tomar en cuenta la caída de tensión en el puente de diodos para el calculo de eficiencia.
Va, en realidad, se le puede exprimir mayor eficiencia conectando la alimentación a la salida del puente de diodos. Son 0,8 V × 0.22 A = 0.176 W menos de consumo.
Mirando bien la foto se ve que hay otra resistencia debajo de la R330  ¿Vale otra foto?  Tiene que ser una R220 o R180.


----------



## Rafagp (Oct 1, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> En el caso del Meanwell Driver LDD 700L: ¿También mides corriente a la entrada del driver?



No, está medida a la salida

Con el MR16 midiendo a la salida me da 600mA, teniendo esto en cuenta el Meanwell sría más eficiente (daba 690mA)

Saludos.



Nilfred dijo:


> Mirando bien la foto se ve que hay otra resistencia debajo de la R330  ¿Vale otra foto?  Tiene que ser una R220 o R180.



Es una R30 (esto ya es pura macrofotografía)




_DSC9899 por Reino independiente de Eolí, en Flickr

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 1, 2011)

La eficiencia de conversión es la relación entre *Potencia* de entrada y salida. Tiene que ver con el consumo de batería.

El Meanwell sería más eficaz, que no es lo mismo. Falta medir la corriente a la entrada entonces para determinar su eficiencia. Mal pronóstico: No tiene bobina.

Aprovecho que eres un capo sacando fotografías 
157 mΩ me da la resistencia equivalente de R330 con R300, eso explica los 600 mA a la salida. El datasheet dice 140 mΩ para 700 mA. Se puede corregir agregando una resistencia de 1,2 - 1,5 Ω para llegar a los 140 mΩ.
Los chinos deberían haber optado por R390 con R220 o R680 con R180.
Rs = 0.1 V / Iout = 0.1 V / 0.7 A = 0.142 Ω
Pero en electrónica es siempre así: Mides 3 veces con el micrómetro, marcas con una tiza y cortas con un hacha...


----------



## Rafagp (Oct 2, 2011)

*Comparativa final del MR16 y el Meanwell LDD-700L*

_MR16_

Especificaciones: Driver Led MR16-12-24v. 1x3w, 640~700mA. Vin 12-15v.DC/AC. Vout 3.2-4v.

Test:

Pin = 12,44 V × 0,210 A = 2,6124 W
Pout = 3,01 V × 0,610 = 1,8361 W
η = Pout / Pin = 70,3 %
Temperatura= 42,7º
Precio: 2,62€


_Meanwell LDD-700L_

Especificaciones:  700mA. Vin 9-56v. Vout: 2-52v. 23 x 10 x 9mm

Test:

Pin = 12,34 V × 0,240 A = 2,9616 W
Pout = 3,08 V × 0,710 = 2,1868 W
η = Pout / Pin = 73,8 %
Temperatura= 36,5º
Precio: 6,66 €

Conclusión: 

En cuanto a eficiencia son bastante parecidos los dos (5% más el Manwell). El Manwell tendrá mayor consumo a 12V que el MR16 (240 frente a 210 mA). El Manwell hará que el led ilumine algo más ya que le da 710mA frente a los 610mA del MR16.

Quizá las principales diferencias son el precio, 2,5 veces más caro el Man, el rango de potencias de entrada: en el Man de 9 a 56V y en el MR16 12-15V, y que el Man va encapsulado y tiene un terminal adicional para dimimg..

Saludos.


----------

